# "TexasT's Dunno Vine"



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Charles...as you might have expected , I couldn't wait to get to the lathe to see what was inside those gnarly, black, twisted chunks of 'dunno' vine (that's 'Bobby Talk' for 'I dunno what the heck it is.') that you dropped off here today.. Patience is not my 'strong suit'.. 

SURPRISE !! SURPRISE !!..Now, THIS is what we talk about when we say you never know what's inside of a chunk of wood...The stuff came out beautiful and completely different than the outside would suggest.. I used the 'fresh cut' piece you included since it hadn't had a chance to crack yet..It was so green I had to just brush it with the gouges to avoid cutting too much off.. I'd still like to know what it is if any of you guys got any ideas. Mebbe TT will post up a description of what it looks like and where it was growing...

I included a chunk of the 'raw material' so you can see whut I'm jabbering about.

Thanks again, Charles......DANG !!!..that was FUN !!!:rotfl:


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Looks like poison ivy!!! :rotfl: 

But if it make that nice a pen it's probably worth it. Let us know.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Flat Fish said:


> Looks like poison ivy!!! :rotfl:
> 
> But if it make that nice a pen it's probably worth it. Let us know.


--------------

Veeerrry Funny, Senor Paul.... As a matter of fact me and him had a conversation on that EXACT thang over the bed of his truck...

I'll let ya know for SURE in the AM.....:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

He showedme some of that when he came over. I didn't think I could do anything with it. Good job Jim. Pen looks good.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Flat Fish said:


> Looks like poison ivy!!! :rotfl:
> 
> But if it make that nice a pen it's probably worth it. Let us know.


That gets a Greenie.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Wow!!! That turned out fantastic, Jim. You didn't drop the vine wood and pick up something else by mistake.

I will take some pictures of it out back in the trees afternoon when the light will be at a better angle. It is just a greenish/brown vine that starts out small from the ground and grows up the tree, wrapping itself around the tree as it climbs. it will be as thick as a pencil up to about 2 inchs in diameter. It is strong, I have wrapped a chain around it to strip it out of the trees and had it hold when the the top of a tallow would snap (4-6" thick). It makes chain saw blades throw sparks too. No wonder Tarzan swung from those vines, they are stronger then steel. LOL

Dang I could have retired from all that I have pulled out of the trees and burned, even at a penny a piece. Wait I am retired guess I could have been rich too.:rotfl:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That really turned out nice. Reminds me of some females I used to know - probably real nice on the inside but ---. Shame you couldn't peel them.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> That really turned out nice. Reminds me of some females I used to know - probably real nice on the inside but ---. Shame you couldn't peel them.


LOL, Viking...whut wuz that old 'Honky Tonk' song ???.."The Girls All Look Prettier At Closing Time"....:rotfl:


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Some took a six pack to become foxs

Some took a case to become foxs 

and 

for some a case and the bag too:rotfl:


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Cool lookin pen there Jim!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That grain is very nice!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Almost looks like Zebra Wood !

Outstanding work!

Maybe you ought to call it Texas Ebony Vine?


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Here are the pictures of the "dunno" vines out back. If'in you want to try it send a SASE and two boxtops, oh wait that's for my other gig I got going. Just PM and we'll get it figured out how to get it to you.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I dunno what that is either but it sure made a fantastic pen as well as the pen turner. That turned out great. That is whats so fun with a lathe, you never know whats inside of the wood when it gets finished.


----------

